# Having a separate NSFW account?



## monochromatic-dragon (Jan 14, 2015)

I've seen that some artists do this, including very well-known artists and I was wondering what the pros and cons of doing this were.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2015)

I think they do it in order to avoid alienating the people who watch them for SFW art, but risk losing watchers who don't come across their sexual account.

It always struck me as odd though; surely the SFW only watchers can use the filter function.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 14, 2015)

It's done so that when you link your gallery as a portfolio or whatever, people won't have furry porn shoved in their face. That's why I have an AD account on Weasyl.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jan 14, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> I think they do it in order to avoid alienating the people who watch them for SFW art, but risk losing watchers who don't come across their sexual account.
> 
> It always struck me as odd though; surely the SFW only watchers can use the filter function.



That makes the most sense to me. Maybe to keep their main page appear more professional? Some of these big-name artist are not only trying to appeal to private commissioners I would reckon.


----------



## AliothFox (Jan 14, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> I think they do it in order to avoid alienating the people who watch them for SFW art, but risk losing watchers who don't come across their sexual account.
> 
> It always struck me as odd though; surely the SFW only watchers can use the filter function.



Pretty much this.  The majority of my watchers watch me for my cute, non-sexual babyfur type stuff.  But I have a separate account for my more mature, non-babyfur stuff - it's a good outlet for me to do adult art without alienating my watchers.


----------



## xxow (Jan 14, 2015)

I think some folks do it to keep their "weird" fetish content off their mainpage, because people might be ok with mature/nude/vanilla sex, but once you add that hypno-kink or go all the way hyper, it gets a little dicey.

The obvious con is that in spreads your work out. Some artists have 3-4 accounts for different aspects of their work, all in the hopes that people who want to see X but not Y will follow the correct account, you might be more active on one account and not be able to really keep an active watcherbase. 
Also logging in and out and in is a pain. It becomes one more thing to keep track of, especially if you upload to other sites. 
It's a bother for watchers, in a way, because someone who wants to see all your work has to stay up-to-date with all your accounts (easy at the outset, but what if you switch usernames, add more side accounts, etc?) It's not too big a deal if you stick to two accounts, only upload on one or two sites, any maybe use two different browsers so you can keep yourself logged-in on both instances.
Also very frequently people give up on the side account and just consolidate in the end. Usually because they never drew that much side-account content anyway, or they really don't like separating their content but thought they ought to (and maybe all their prior watchers just watched both accounts anyway), and the hassle of keeping track of two different accounts, notes, comments, faves, watches, etc.


I also think that if it's really a risk to upload porno content on your main, a side account (esp if you link to it like most people do) is still risky if you gave your FA to friends/fam/employers who would be shocked by the amount of NSFW content you made. Better to either create an alternate/anon identity or just not upload it at all.

All in all I think it's more worthwhile to create a better portfolio site than an FA gallery, and easier to maintain one gallery per site.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 14, 2015)

My artist name is also my businesses name on my portfolio so I made a separate account to cover my ass.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jan 18, 2015)

I also assume you can't make a nsfw 18+ account to view nsfw art on FurAffinity. Waiting for that 18th birthday to finally see the furry porn FA has to offer. I will be devastated if I waited 5 months for disappointing art


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 19, 2015)

MaximizedGamer said:


> I also assume you can't make a nsfw 18+ account to view nsfw art on FurAffinity. Waiting for that 18th birthday to finally see the furry porn FA has to offer. I will be devastated if I waited 5 months for disappointing art


Not if you're under 18, you can't, no. Just bide your time; the site and the art aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 21, 2015)

MaximizedGamer said:


> I also assume you can't make a nsfw 18+ account to view nsfw art on FurAffinity. Waiting for that 18th birthday to finally see the furry porn FA has to offer. I will be devastated if I waited 5 months for disappointing art



What a noble goal :V


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 21, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> It's done so that when you link your gallery as a portfolio or whatever, people won't have furry porn shoved in their face. That's why I have an AD account on Weasyl.



I'd say that's nice in theory, but in practice i think linking to FA for your portfolio is probably a horrible idea...


----------

